# Lowering the Z



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

so I have a set of suspension technique springs and Tokico Illum shocks-- but now I have the whole camber thing to worry about. Has anyone used these springs yet and lowered your car? If I get the camber adjustment kit from Motorsport- should I get the 1 or 1.5 degree camber adjustment? Id really like to use the 1.5, but Im afraid they wont be able adjust the toe.............anyone have any comments?


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

fix the camber yourself: http://z31.com/suspension/rearcamber.shtml


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Use Davids link. MSAs camber adjustment kit will work. I will already have my rear end out when I install the suspension. Another thing to think about is that not all the Z31s need the adjustment. Some cars for some reason are fine when you install the springs. Its just dependant on the overall condition.


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

bushing condition will effect the alignment as well. It's a good idea to change them before upgrading the suspension.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I know- I have already seen that from Z31.com but I dont even know if I wanna mess around with it. Does msa sell the bushing kit for the rearend- I was going to order the master kit from there- I will go look and see what theyve got and report back- I was planning on doing everything in one shot so I could see what kind of a difference the foam and bushings and strut braces, springs etc etc are going to make. Plus Im doing 18 inch racing harts--- I will see- maybe if Eric loves me he will let me do a write up and it can become a "sticky"


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I wanna see what your rims look like when you get them on. I'm looking for some 17s or 18s for my car too


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Well I am using Specialty Shop solid x-member mounts and solid diff mount with the Prothane total kit that replaces everything. A big thing you left out are sways. If your doing all the work you might as well upgrade the sway bars while your at it. I'm going to have to end up using the Addco sways since I have been unable to acquire the suspension technique sway bar set. Im also using the cusco strut tower braces, and I am putting some big rubber on the car with the Nismo wheels for the 350Z. But then again unless you plan on getting an LSD don't upgrade the rear sway bar. Have fun I want to see a write up with lots of pictures on the foam install I might have to do it myself too since I can't find anyone in a reasonable distance to do the work.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Im am also doing sway bars, I was getting ready to leave work when I was writing that thread so..........I was going to use the msa sway bars-----first I have to fix my alternator that went last night--lol

Eventually I am going to get an lsd-- my first priority with the car before changing the tranny etc is the suspension- it always has been- I know its not going to handle as well as my other car, but any improvement is a start. Hey James- i tried to find the cusco strut braces and I couldnt man-- I tried searching but I found nothing- where did you get them?........so I dont have to fabricate the rear one-lol

and is there a link or a phone number to the specialty shop for their bushing kits-- as you know energy suspension doesnt make a kit-- just msa as far as I know and it wasnt as complete as I wouldve liked- I also wanted to find a solid diff mount!


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

http://www.thespecshop.com 
Mary will hook you up :thumbup: 

The MSA kit is just a bolt and a template if I remember correctly. Just do the z31.com fix and upgrade all the bushings, etc like jamesz did.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Id rather just do it the easy way- pay 80 bucks and be done with it. I dont have access to a welder anyways.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

let me rephrase that, I have access to a welder, but when it comes to something like that I would want to do it myself so that I know itll be done correctly- Anyone I know that does weld I dont trust to be that exact with something-- I will look into it though. Its free vs.80 bucks so.........


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

you can't find someone to weld a washer on a bolt for you for less than $80?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Thats what Im saying man------ it would be free, of course I can find someone to do it, one of my customers would do it for free, but doesnt that thing have to be friggin exact though?

To be honest with you- couldnt I just rattail file it and put a locking washer on both sides? Thats what I did on my NX and it worked great! I have to read that article again and make sure I know whats going on- the more I "cruised" through it the more I saw how simple it was- I will probably just end up filing it.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I autox with the NX too and it has never come out of alignment. Im only driving the Z to work and back- Im not going to do anything crazy with it.


----------

